# Fragen,Fragen,Fragen



## Hardwarehard (14. Februar 2015)

Möchte nur wissen ob diese Zusammenstellungen gut sind.

Intel:
neue Wunschliste 1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Schaut gut aus, die Intel Konfig. Aber ich würd ne andere Graka mit besserem Kühler nehmen: HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ XÂ² OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280QMC3G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Es gibt nichts, was für die AMD Konfiguration spricht. der i5 ist in jedem denkbaren Spiele-Szenario deutlich leistungsstärker.

Die Intel-Konfiguration sieht gut aus. Die R9-280 ist gut, aber hat es einen bestimmten Grund, dass du die PowerColor gewählt hast? Gibt für weniger Geld die mit sehr guter Kühlung ausgestatteten Modelle von HIS oder für wenig mehr sehr viel stärker ab Werk getaktete Modelle.

Warum willst du ein 400W-Netzteil haben? Ich denke mal, es würde auch mit 400W gehen, aber 450W bietet dann doch mehr Spielraum. Und preislich macht das nun wirklich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Hardwarehard (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Und das Intel Mainboard ist ok? gibts keinen neueren chipsatz für den gleichen preis?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Der Chipsatz ist neu, den nächst größeren gibts ab 70€.

Das Netzteil passt, mit 400W basiert es auf einer anderen Technik und ist nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Hardwarehard (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Also wenn ich bestelle möchte ich nur von einem Händler/Anbieter bestellen
Welche Shops könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Und ich brauche noch einen Wlan Stick
Das Teil sieht ganz okay aus oder?
https://geizhals.de/eu/tp-link-tl-wn821n-a363947.html?hloc=de


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Mindfactory und Hardwareversand waren bisher immer gut. 

Der Stick sieht ok aus. Bei mindfactory sortiere ich die WLAN Sticks nach Topklicks und nehme einen der lieferbar ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Geh mal bei der Wunschliste unten rechts auf "Günstigste Anbieter ermitteln". Würdest alles bis auf die Festplatte bei MF kriegen. Guck mal ob bei Mind Factory sowas wie ne Western Digital Black vorrätig ist, dann könntest du einfach die nehmen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Oder die WD Blue:
8439824 - 1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX 7.200U/min 64MB 3.5"


----------



## Hardwarehard (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Ich brauche noch einen guten Monitor zum spielen!
Sind eig alle kabel schon vorhanden/in der verpackung?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Wie teuer soll der Monitor sein? Für bis zu 200€ kannst du dir den Ilayama XB2483HSU und Dell UltraSharp U2414H ansehen. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## BertB (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

müsste bei der beschreibung des monitors draufstehen, was für kabel dabei sind,

bei meinen letzten drei waren welche dabei, sogar displayport, 
aber alles welche aus der 500€ ecke


----------



## Hardwarehard (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Mit kabel sind gemeint zb sata usw


----------



## BertB (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

ach so,

2 stück sollten bei dem mainboard dabei sein


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Beim Mainboard sind in der Regel zwei Sata Kabel dabei.


----------



## Hardwarehard (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Bin mir noch unsicher. Kann mir jemand schreiben welcher Monitor welche +- Eigenschaften hat?
https://geizhals.de/?cmp=997584&cmp=1011392&cmp=1040261


Ich selbst würde jetzt den iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU nehmen weil:
Er weniger kostet (-30)
Irgendetwas mit Kontrast
Reaktionszeit
Anschlüsse
...............
..............
...........


----------



## BertB (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

wie viel willste denn ausgeben?


----------



## Hardwarehard (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Also maximal 200


----------



## floelein (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

klar kannst du nehmen, die Farben sind aufgrund des AMVA+ Panels einen Tick schlechter im Vergleich zu den Dells mit IPS, aber wirklich stören tut das nicht.


----------



## Hardwarehard (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Und was ist mit Ghosting,Schlierenbildung,...........................................................................


----------



## floelein (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Da nehmen die sich meines Wissens nicht all zu viel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

AMVA+ erlaubt aus meiner Sicht bessere Farben da der Schwarzwert im Allgemeinen besser ist,  dadurch wird den Farben eine bessere Sättigung zugestanden. IPS glüht förmlich was sich zu Beginn als Vorteil erweist, aber über Dauer mit Glow und Lichthöfen aufstossen kann. Zum Glück können die Ausbaustufen AH-IPS und S-IPS dies ausmerzen, mehr oder weniger. Die Vor- und Nachteile kannst du im Web selbst suchen und selber ein Fazit ziehen. 

Für deinen Einsatzzweck ist der Ilyama XB2483HSU die bessere Wahl wenn nicht farbverbindlich gearbeitet oder dergleichen gemacht wird. 

Beide sind im Gaming Alltagsbetrieb zufrieden stellend, der einzelne mit besserer GtG und der andere mit geringerem Input Lag.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Hardwarehard (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Kann es sein das die Preise am Sonntag steigen?
Wenn ja wann sollte ich am besten bestellen?
Und seit wann waren die Intel Prozessoren so teuer? Letztes Jahr hatte der Intel Core I5 4570    170$ gekostet und jetzt auf einmal 190 ............
Also bei den Geizhals Preisstatistiken fällt mir auf das am Montag die Preise immer sinken?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Der Schwache Euro zum Dollar verursachen den Preisanstieg in der Unterhaltungselektronik. Sry,  für unseren Eingriff [emoji14] (SNB)


----------



## Hardwarehard (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Keine ahnung was das heißen soll aber die hardware ist teurer


----------



## floelein (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Euro - US-Dollar Währungsrechner | finanzen.net

schau dir das Chart an, wenn wir was aus den USA haben wollen müssen wir allein vom Wechselkurs knapp 10% mehr Zahlen im Vergleich zu vor 4 Monaten:
heute: 200$ = 175,5928€
November: 200$ = 159,4642€


----------



## Hardwarehard (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Ist eig eine Gtx 960 besser als die r9 280?


----------



## markus1612 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Nein.


----------



## Hardwarehard (15. Februar 2015)

Ich bin eig schon über dem Budget könnte ich irgendwo noch sparen?
Oder doch zu AMD? (prozessor)

keine antwort


----------



## markus1612 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Ich würde zu AMD gehen und eine 280 nehmen, die hat 1GB mehr VRAM und eine höhere Speicheranbindung und ist damit schneller als die 960. Diese hier wäre gut: https://geizhals.de/his-radeon-r9-280-iceq-oc-h280qc3g2m-a1126329.html


----------



## Hardwarehard (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Ich würde zu AMD gehen und eine 280 nehmen, die hat 1GB mehr VRAM und eine höhere Speicheranbindung und ist damit schneller als die 960. Diese hier wäre gut: https://geizhals.de/his-radeon-r9-280-iceq-oc-h280qc3g2m-a1126329.html



1.Nein dann würde die andere nehmen von His




Threshold schrieb:


> Mit AMD ist eine Grafikkarte gemeint.




2.Prozessor ist gemeint worden wegen Budget


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Mit AMD ist eine Grafikkarte gemeint.


----------



## Hardwarehard (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Also dass ist die jetzige Zusammenstellung 
neue Wunschliste 1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Meine Fragen:
Könnte ich noch irgendwo sparen?
Sollte ich heute noch bestellen (mir ist aufgefallen dass Preise am Montag sinken stimmt das?     ( Geizhals Preisentwicklung)


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Ohne Abstriche in der Leistung lässt sich da nicht sparen.

Die Preise schwanken immer mal, bei Geizhals werden die Preise aller handler für den Chart genommen, mindfactory schwankt z. B. Innerhalb eines Tages mehr, andere eben über Tage hinweg.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Sparen könntest du nur, indem du eine schwächere Grafikkarte nimmst.


----------



## Hardwarehard (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sparen könntest du nur, indem du eine schwächere Grafikkarte nimmst.



1. Also eine schwächere Grafikkarte nehme ich fix nicht.
2. Ich warte einfach ab bis die Preise ein bisschen sinken.
3. Passt der Rest der Zusammenstellung????
4.Könnte ich auf einem Fernseher zocken??
Wenn ja ich hab's mal ausprobiert auf FullHD ist das Bild irgendwie voll klein kann ich dagegen etwas machen?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Merklich sinken werden die Preise die nächsten Monate nicht. Warte nicht zu lange, im Vergleich zu November zahlt man rund 10% mehr für die gleiche Hardware.

Rest passt, aufm Fernseher kannst du auch zocken, kann aber wegen Inputlag nicht so geil sein, musst du testen. Das Bild ist sicher nur Einstellungssache.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Wenn ja ich hab's mal ausprobiert auf FullHD ist das Bild irgendwie voll klein kann ich dagegen etwas machen?



Das kannst du einstellen. Dazu musst du mal im Menü des Fernsehers schauen, ob du da eine Overscan Funktion hast.


----------



## Hardwarehard (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Gibt's eig nen großen unterschied vom I5 4460 und dem 4570???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Nein keinen spürbaren Unterschied,  deshalb kannst du das günstigere Modell nehmen.


----------



## Hardwarehard (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Ok werde höchstwahrscheinlich den PC heute noch kaufen.......
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Hardwareversand wann das paket bei mir ankommt


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Wenn alles lieferbar ist, kommt das Paket auch schnell an.


----------



## Rurdo (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Je nachdem, wenn alles sofort Lieferbar ist *kann* das Paket innerhalb einer Woche ankommen. Ich würde mit 1-2 Wochen rechnen bis das Paket da ist. 
Meist von Deutschland nach Österreich 1 Tag, von Österreich zu dir dann nochmal 14 tage, da die post unfähig as hell ist  
PS: Kontrollier bei Postannahme ALLES auf beschädigungen! Wäre bei mir nicht das erste (große, teure) Paket das beschädigt ankommt. (Oder wo auch mal eine Schachtel fehlt  ) 
Und falls du Fragen hast oder Hilfe brauchst, ich komm aus Wien, kannst mir ne PN schreiben falls du Hilfe brauchst


----------



## Hardwarehard (15. Februar 2015)

Alles ist lieferbar sogar das Mauspad und das Krimskrams. Ich glaube das ist nicht Zufall sondern 
Schicksal!! :o
Ist mir auch eingefallen falls das Paket  beschädigt ist hardwareversand gibt nur 70% zurück oder?

Wurde alles bestellt! 
Wenn ich den Kompletten PC fertig gebaut habe was müsste ich dann im Bootmenü einstellen? 
Wo kann ich meine Treiber herunterladen und welche werde ich brauchen????


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Treiber kriegst du beim Mainboard Hersteller.
Für die Grafikkarte einfach bei AMD oder Nvidia nachschauen.
Im Bootmenü musst du nichts einstellen. Einfach von der DVD booten wenn du installieren willst.


----------



## Hardwarehard (15. Februar 2015)

Welche Programme werde ich brauchen zum Temperatur messen,Prozessortakt und solche sachen,Graffikartetakt, und solche  sachen?

(Dumme Frage,aber egal)Und welche Programme  werde ich brauchen? also die wichtigsten z.b: adobe irgendwat?xD
(Hatte nen fertig lappi)

Ich wollte eig die neusten treiber auf usb runterladen habe aber probleme xD
ASRock > B85 Anniversary
Was brauche ich dort???????


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

GPU-z, cpu-z, hwinfo z. B. 

Was du sonst so brauchst merkst du mit der Zeit, Java, Adobe Reader, Adobe Flash und antivir sowie Firefox sind n guter Anfang. 

Realtek, inf, management engine, Netzwerktreiber. VGA Treiber holst du dir direkt bei AMD.


----------



## Hardwarehard (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

EDIT: Einige probleme traten auf wurde aber nach der zeit beseitigt!


----------



## Hardwarehard (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Sind eig die treiber von der asrock seite aktuell (lan,chipsatz/usw...)


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Die die ich genannt habe schon.


----------



## Hardwarehard (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Brauche ich Intel rapid und Intel Smart Connect??


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Wenn dem so wäre hätte ich sie aufgezählt.^^


----------



## Hardwarehard (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Vielen dank habe alle treiber 
Wie ladet man hier fotos hoch?????


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Per Anhang?^^


----------



## Hardwarehard (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Per Anhang?^^



Also den Anhang Button finde ich nicht

Ein paar fragen hätte ich noch:
1.Treiber hab ich noch die USB 3.0 runtergeladen brauche ich die?
2.Und wenn ich das Paket kaputt bekomme hardwareversand zahlt trotzdem nur 80-100 %????
Und wie kann ich kontrollieren ob keine Schachtel fehlt?Also ich müsste das schon bei annahmemelden und auch vor dem lieferanten schnell auspacken oder darf/kann man das später melden??


----------



## Hardwarehard (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Habs geschafft
Ich hab eig schon bezahlt..............


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Windows hat idR. eigene usb 3 Treiber. 
Keine Ahnung was hwv zahlt wenn das Paket kaputt geht, aber dafür gibts ja die Transportversicherung. 
Wenn das Paket heil bei dir ankommt kannst du davon ausgehen dass alles da ist.


----------



## Hardwarehard (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Windows hat idR. eigene usb 3 Treiber.
> Keine Ahnung was hwv zahlt wenn das Paket kaputt geht, aber dafür gibts ja die Transportversicherung.
> Wenn das Paket heil bei dir ankommt kannst du davon ausgehen dass alles da ist.



Ich hab gehört bei Windows 7 muss man die USB 3.0 treiber selber installieren?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Wirst du ja merken, erstmal den Rest installieren und wenn dann noch unbekannte Geräte im Gerätemanager sind schaut man weiter.


----------



## Hardwarehard (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Kennt jemand ein billiges mikro für skypen und so??


----------



## S754 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört bei Windows 7 muss man die USB 3.0 treiber selber installieren?



Ja genau, das stimmt. Windows 7 bringt noch keine USB 3.0 Treiber von Haus aus mit, die muss man selber installieren. Ab Windows 8 wird USB 3.0 von Windows aus unterstützt.



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein billiges mikro für skypen und so??



Schau dir mal das Samson Go Mic an. Bietet um den Preis eine sehr gute Qualität.


----------



## Hardwarehard (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Wie lange braucht hardwareversand bis die checken das das Geld überwiesen ist?!?!?!
Ich will den Pc diese Wochen noch c:


----------



## S754 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Schreib denen eine E-Mail mit der Überweisungsbestätigung, dann gehts schneller.


----------



## Hardwarehard (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Also jetzt steht das ''Ihr Auftrag wurde aufgrund Ihrer Zahlung zur Lieferung frei gegeben.''
Das problem ist ich habe jetzt noch mal die ganze Hardware in den Warenkorb gelegt nur zum schauen ob alles sofort lieferbar ist aber das Laufwerk ist gar nicht mehr verfügbar...............................
Als ich es bestellt hatte war alles sofort lieferbar wurde das jetzt für mich reserviert oder muss ich jetzt 7 Tage warten?!?!?!?!?!?!??!      :'(


----------



## S754 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Wieso fragst du hier, wir können das nicht wissen. Frag bei HWV nach, die haben ein Telefon oder eine E-Mail Adresse.
Bei mir haben Bestellungen von HWV i.d.R. 2 Wochen gedauert bis alles bei mir war, komme auch aus Ö.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Also jetzt steht das ''Ihr Auftrag wurde aufgrund Ihrer Zahlung zur Lieferung frei gegeben.''
> Das problem ist ich habe jetzt noch mal die ganze Hardware in den Warenkorb gelegt nur zum schauen ob alles sofort lieferbar ist aber das Laufwerk ist gar nicht mehr verfügbar...............................
> Als ich es bestellt hatte war alles sofort lieferbar wurde das jetzt für mich reserviert oder muss ich jetzt 7 Tage warten?!?!?!?!?!?!??!      :'(



Kontaktiere den Verkäufer. Nur er kann und sollte dir diese frage beantworten können.


----------



## Hardwarehard (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*



S754 schrieb:


> Wieso fragst du hier, wir können das nicht wissen. Frag bei HWV nach, die haben ein Telefon oder eine E-Mail Adresse.
> Bei mir haben Bestellungen von HWV i.d.R. 2 Wochen gedauert bis alles bei mir war, komme auch aus Ö.




Also ich hab denen schon mal etwas geschrieben die antworten nicht :/


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Also ich hab denen schon mal etwas geschrieben die antworten nicht :/



Sonst etwas noch auf Antwort warten oder da Anrufen.


----------



## Hardwarehard (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Hätte da ne frage der i5 4460 läuft ja auf dem takt 3.2ghz und boost auf 3.4ghz wenn der prozessor zu heiß ist dann gibts keinen boost oder so stimmts?
also ich benutze (werde) den boxed kühler


----------



## S754 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Der Boxed Kühler reicht normalerweise @Stock locker aus. Solange es nur kurzzeitig ist, bis du nen neuen Kühler hast, reichts aus. Es kann evtl. im Sommer etwas knapp werden, aber dann drosselt sich die CPU einfach von selber. Da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Kurzfristig kannst du den Boxed Kühler nutzen, über einen guten CPU Kühler solltest du nachdenken.


----------



## S754 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Es gibt schon ab 20€ leise Kühler, die deutlich besser sind als der Boxed (sowohl von der Kühlleistung als auch vom Airflow her):
Produktvergleich Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1), EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Brocken ECO (84000000106) | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## Hardwarehard (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Welche Kühler könnt ihr mir für nen guten Preis (20-40) empfehlen??
Also am besten einen Kühler den man leicht einbauen kann.....


----------



## S754 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Klick mal auf den Link, den ich dir geschickt hab. Beide lassen sich relativ leicht einbauen.


----------



## Hardwarehard (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

._. !!


----------



## BertB (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

?

vor zwei tagen bestellt,
eingang des geldes gestern bestätigt,
soweit, so normal

was war denn jetzt, dass du dich aufregst?


----------



## Hardwarehard (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

EDIT: Sry das ich mich aufgeregt habe aber wollte den PC so gerne diese Woche haben


----------



## Hardwarehard (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

''Sehr geehrter Herr ********,
vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Gerne teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass wir
die Zahlung bereits erhalten haben. Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen,
dass die von Ihnen gewünschte Grafikkarte, sowie das gewünschte
Gehäuse aktuell nicht lagernd sind.''


Lustig..............
Alles stonieren und bei einem anderen Shop oder hardware wechseln???


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Du kannst die Hardware wechseln, das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Hardwarehard (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Also ich hätte schon das Gehäuse und die Graffikarte
Wenn ich alles Stoniere krieg ich es als normales Geld zurück ? oder Gutschein oder so?


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Keine Ahnung, wie das mit stornieren ist. Einfach mal per Mail nachfragen.
Normaler Weise wird dir das Geld wieder aufs Konto zurück überwiesen.

Kannst du natürlich auch machen und dann alles woanders bestellen oder du bestellst das Case und die Karte woanders.
Das Case kommt sowieso immer als extra Karton.


----------



## Hardwarehard (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Wie ist eig Mindfactory so? Also Lieferung und Bezahlung mit Vorkasse dauer in Österreich?


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Keine Ahnung, hab da noch nicht bestellt.


----------



## Hardwarehard (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: OK?*

Dann warte ich noch auf die anderen Erfahrungen


----------



## Hardwarehard (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Wenn ich das Gehause und die Graffikarte ändern müsste welche soll ich nehmen???


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Kannst du mal deine Liste posten?
Weiß gerade nicht, was du bestellen willst.


----------



## Hardwarehard (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

*1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ X² OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280QMC3G2M)
1 x ASRock B85 Anniversary (90-MXGWB0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x TP-Link TL-WN821N, USB 2.0
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)
*


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Schon komisch. Guckst du bei Mindfactory rein ist die Grafikkarte lagernd. 
Das gleiche gilt fürs Case.

Hast du mal geschaut, was bei österreichischen Shops zu bekommen ist?


----------



## S754 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Als Österreicher bestellt man nicht bei Mindfactory, die Versandkosten&der Service sind unter aller Sau. Caseking und HWV gehen da noch halbwegs.
Gute österreichische Shops mit viel Sortiment, hoher Verfügbarkeit und rascher Bearbeitung sind in absteigender Reihenfolge:
-haym.info
-mylemon.at
-e-tec.at


Habe schon bei allen hier genannten Shops bestellt (Caseking, HWV, MF, Ecotec, Mylemon, Haym-Infotec)
Amazon ist auch nicht schlecht, sollte aber bei Hardware immer die letzte Wahl sein aufgrund überzogener Preise.


----------



## Hardwarehard (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Also das Gehäuse krieg ich in Österreich für 10€ mehr
Grafikkarte gibt's auch für 10€ mehr
Könnte ich mit dem Geld einfach nicht ein besseres Gehäuse/Grafikkarte holen ?


----------



## Hardwarehard (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



S754 schrieb:


> Als Österreicher bestellt man nicht bei Mindfactory, die Versandkosten&der Service sind unter aller Sau. Caseking und HWV gehen da noch halbwegs.
> Gute österreichische Shops mit viel Sortiment, hoher Verfügbarkeit und rascher Bearbeitung sind in absteigender Reihenfolge:
> -haym.info
> -mylemon.at
> ...



Habe ich auch bemerkt 40€ für 2 Pakete finde ich einfach übertrieben
Mylemon ist eig nicht weit von hier also könnte ich's selber abholen und mir die Versandkosten sparen..
aber ich wollte wissen ob ich nicht einfach für 20€ eine bessere/gleiche Grafikkarte und ein Gehäuse kaufen kann?


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Beim Case vielleicht, auch wenn der Unterschied nicht so hoch ist. Aber bei der Grafikkarte kriegst du jetzt für 10€ mehr nicht das Traumteil.


----------



## S754 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Glaub mir, es lohnt sich die heimische Wirtschaft zu unterstützen. Du bekommst die Ware nicht nur schneller, sondern sparst dir auch teure Versandkosten. Außerdem ist der Service meist deutlich(!) besser habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht (Ausnahme: Caseking ).



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Habe ich auch bemerkt 40€ für 2 Pakete finde ich einfach übertrieben
> Mylemon ist eig nicht weit von hier also könnte ich's selber abholen und mir die Versandkosten sparen..
> aber ich wollte wissen ob ich nicht einfach für 20€ eine bessere/gleiche Grafikkarte und ein Gehäuse kaufen kann?



Das ist ja super, wenns bei dir um die Ecke ist.
Mylemon ist normalerweise nicht teurer als deutsche Shops, manchmal sogar günstiger. Es lohnt sich wie gesagt wegen den Versandkosten und dem miesen Service nicht.

Der Service bei den deutschen Shops ist drum viel schlechter als bei uns, weil die D-Shops größer sind. Beispiel: Mindfactory, deren Support ist total überfordert und das merkt man auch.


----------



## Hardwarehard (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schon komisch. Guckst du bei Mindfactory rein ist die Grafikkarte lagernd.
> Das gleiche gilt fürs Case.
> 
> Hast du mal geschaut, was bei österreichischen Shops zu bekommen ist?



Ich habe bei Hardwareversand bestellt xD
Also sollte ich's einfach von mylemon holen?


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Ach so. 
Was weiß ich, wo du bestellst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

@Tresh tja hat den Anschein das deine Kristallkugel in der RMA ist, sagt jedenfalls meine Kugel 

@Topic gut unterstützt du deinen local Händler  Jetzt nur noch zusammenbauen.


----------



## S754 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Hardwareversand bestellt xD
> Also sollte ich's einfach von mylemon holen?



Klar, wieso nicht? Das ist das beste, das du machen kannst.

Ich habe leider nicht das Glück, dass solche Geschäfte in meiner Nähe sind.


----------



## Hardwarehard (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Ok dann gibt's nur noch ein problem welches der 2 Grafikkarten ist meine?: günstig online kaufen bei mylemon.at


----------



## S754 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Die hier: HIS R9 280 IceQ X2 OC 3 GB DVI, HDMI, 2x MiniDP DDR 5 retail (H280QMC3G2M)


----------



## markus1612 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Die teurere. Hab die Herstellerartikelnummer auf Google gesucht und die IceQ X2 OC ist die Rechte.


----------



## Hardwarehard (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Und welches beim monitor? günstig online kaufen bei mylemon.at


----------



## S754 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Keine Ahnung welchen Bildschirm du willst bzw. du dir ausgesucht hast. Der eine hat halt ein AHVA Panel, der andere ein MVA Panel, steht aber auch in der Beschreibung. Sonst vergleiche einfach die Modellnummer: MASYQZL vs.MEQYTVL


----------



## Hardwarehard (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Ich bin mir selber nicht sicher welchen ich nehmen soll?
https://geizhals.de/?cmp=1011392&cmp=997077&cmp=778376&cmp=846504#xf_top


----------



## S754 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Das musst du wissen, welcher dir gefällt. 
Nimm halt den günstigeren.


----------



## Hardwarehard (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



S754 schrieb:


> Das musst du wissen, welcher dir gefällt.
> Nimm halt den günstigeren.



ich will eigentlich kein Schrottteil kaufen xD
https://geizhals.de/?cmp=1011392&cmp=997077&cmp=778376&cmp=846504#xf_top


----------



## S754 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Das ist alles kein Schrott. Nimm den günstigen iiyama und gut ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> ich will eigentlich kein Schrottteil kaufen xD
> https://geizhals.de/?cmp=1011392&cmp=997077&cmp=778376&cmp=846504#xf_top



Kauf den ersten der Liste, AMVA+, Höhenverstellung, genügend Anschlüsse und gamingtauglich durch moderate GtG und Input Lag. Viel Spass.


----------



## Hardwarehard (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Also das müsste normal der 1 sein wegen ahva


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Nein, wenn dann den mit MVA (AMVA(+)) nehmen, ist eine weitere Bezeichnung von VA.


----------



## Hardwarehard (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Ok jetzt müsste Hardwareversand mir noch das Geld rückerstatten und alles passt
Sind eigentlich beim Gehäuse Genug schrauben dabei?
Ich wollte die Festplatte und das Laufwerk mit schrauben und nicht mit diesen klammern Teilen da befestigen (ich glaube das heißt toolessysmtem oder so in der art?)


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Wenn das Case schraubenlose Montage für die Laufwerke bietet, sind logischer Weise keine Schrauben dabei.


----------



## Hardwarehard (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Beim Gehäuse steht das es eine B-Ware ist das heißt doch es gibt keine Verpackung also kann es auch sein das es gebraucht ist oder?


----------



## S754 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Beim Gehäuse steht das es eine B-Ware ist das heißt doch es gibt keine Verpackung also kann es auch sein das es gebraucht ist oder?



Wieso willst du gebrauchte B-Ware kaufen?


----------



## Hardwarehard (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



S754 schrieb:


> Wieso willst du gebrauchte B-Ware kaufen?



Es ist nicht  gebraucht aber auf der Website steht b ware man kann doch irgendwie ein gebrauchtes teil abkriegen oder?

Coolermaster Geh N300 ( B ) USB3,0 (NSE-300-KKN1)


----------



## S754 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Schick mal den Link, woher soll ich wissen, was du meinst?


----------



## Hardwarehard (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Coolermaster Geh N300 ( B ) USB3,0 (NSE-300-KKN1)


----------



## S754 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Wo steht da bitte B-Ware? Das Gehäuse ist neu.


----------



## Hardwarehard (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



S754 schrieb:


> Wo steht da bitte B-Ware? Das Gehäuse ist neu.



(B) wird doch irgendwas mit B-Ware heißen ? XD?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Weshalb sollte diese Aussage zutreffen? Wenn es verschiedene Modelle vom Gehäuse gibt, dann ja, kann es sich um eine B-Ware oder Vorführgerät handeln.


----------



## Hardwarehard (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Komisch.........
1.Hardwareversand hat mir ja mitgeteilt das sie die Graffikarte und das Gehäuse nicht haben......... heute versenden die alles es steht nix mit stornierung oder so
2.Ich wollte prüfen ob das Gehäuse dabei war und hab auf das Gewicht geachtet In der Email steht 14,...... und bei UPS 8,....... welches soll ich jetzt glauben?
Ist jetzt mein Gehäuse dabei oder nicht? (auch die Grafikkarte?)


----------



## Hardwarehard (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Kommt das Gehäuse in einem extra Paket oder ist es in dem einen Paket oder zählt das überhaupt als Paket?
Bei ups steht es wäre nur 1 Paket


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Das Case ist immer ein extra Paket.


----------



## Hardwarehard (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Also nicht dabei?


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen. Das Case selbst wiegt aber bestimmt 10kg oder so.
Wenn das Paket, was du bekommst also nur 8kg wiegt, wird es sicher nicht das Case sein.


----------



## Hardwarehard (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Das Case wiegt 5.2


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Solche Case würde ich mir nicht mal mit dem Arsch angucken.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

So nach dem Motto: Ein Case das nicht im Zweifelsfall als Atombunker dienen kann, ist rausgeschmissenes Geld? 

(sorry fuer (noch mehr) off topic)


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Ein Case muss was wegstecken können.


----------



## Hardwarehard (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Eine Frage wie viel wird der komplette pc mit komplette hardware+tastatur und maus wiegen mit Verpackungen


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Hardwarehard (21. Februar 2015)

*PC funktioniert nicht nach zusammenbau*

Wem soll ich  eher vertrauen die eine email mit 14 kg irgendwas oder ups 8 kg


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Prinzipiell traue ich ja einem Logistiker eher zu,  das Gewicht der von ihm beförderten Ladung richtig zu erfassen und anzugeben 

Ansonsten gibt es die simple, heute aber fast in Vergessenheit geratene Möglichkeit, auch einfach mal direkt anzurufen und nachzufragen  Gut, am Sonntag wird das eher schlecht...


----------



## Hardwarehard (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Prinzipiell traue ich ja einem Logistiker eher zu,  das Gewicht der von ihm beförderten Ladung richtig zu erfassen und anzugeben
> 
> Ansonsten gibt es die simple, heute aber fast in Vergessenheit geratene Möglichkeit, auch einfach mal direkt anzurufen und nachzufragen  Gut, am Sonntag wird das eher schlecht...



Habe ich auch gemeint aber die arbeiten doch nicht am samstags?  Eig wollte ich heute bestellen (bei mylemon)hatte aber angst das ich jetz 2x His R9 280 habe + ein Gehäuse zum wegwerfen ^^
Beim Bestellverlauf steht das die ganz bestellung versendet wurde und nicht's storniert....
Müssten sie nicht warten bis ich gesagt hätte das ich stornieren mochte?
Also wird die fehlende Hardware (keine Ahnung wie) dabei sein müssen!




Zu viel off topic????
Wenn ja sryyyyyyyyyyy (ernst gemeint)


----------



## Hardwarehard (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Der i5 4460 hat ja eine integrierte grafikeinheit muss ich die irgendwo deaktivieren?


----------



## S754 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Der i5 4460 hat ja eine integrierte grafikeinheit muss ich die irgendwo deaktivieren?



Nein. Wenn du die Grafikkarte einsteckst und da den Monitor anschließt, wird die automatisch deaktiviert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gemeint aber die arbeiten doch nicht am samstags?  Eig wollte ich heute bestellen (bei mylemon)hatte aber angst das ich jetz 2x His R9 280 habe + ein Gehäuse zum wegwerfen ^^
> Beim Bestellverlauf steht das die ganz bestellung versendet wurde und nicht's storniert....
> Müssten sie nicht warten bis ich gesagt hätte das ich stornieren mochte?
> Also wird die fehlende Hardware (keine Ahnung wie) dabei sein müssen!
> ...



Sollte irgendetwas zuviel geliefert werden (was wirklich höööööööchst unwahrscheinlich ist), dann schickst du es einfach zurück. Und solltest du ausversehen zuviel bestellt haben, dann dürftest du auch in Österreich irgendeine Form von Rückgabe- oder Widerrufsrecht haben, denke ich 

Immer locker durch die Hose atmen, wie man ja angeblich so sagt


----------



## Hardwarehard (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Also hab jetzt eine Email von Hardwareversand bekommen. Grafikkarte war lagernd und wurde mit versendet aber das Gehäuse nicht!
Dann wars das mit Fragen zur Bestellung
Nächstes Thema wird vielleicht  : Hilfe PC schaltet sich nach zusammenbau nicht an xD


----------



## S754 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Ganz wichtig: Nicht sofort alles auspacken und loslegen, sondern* Anleitungen lesen!!!*

Wenn das hier alle machen würden, gäbe es viel weniger solche Anfragen.
Falls was dann noch unklar sein sollte, wie z.B. Kühlereinbau usw., dann schau zuerst auf Youtube nach, bevor du hier nen neuen Thread aufmachst.


----------



## Hardwarehard (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

eine Frage hätte ich noch (hoffentlich auch die Letzte)
Bei Treiber installieren gibt's dort eine bestimmte Reihenfolge die man einhalten muss??
z.B: 
1.Chipsatz
2.Audio


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Nein. 
Normaler Weise fängst du mit dem Grafikkartentreiber an. Aber danach ist es egal.


----------



## S754 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Eigentlich nicht. 

Am sinnvollsten finde ich:

1. Chipsatz
2. Grafikkarte
3. Audio (meist unnötig, da Windows die Treiber dafür schon automatisch hat)
4. Sonstige Steckkarten/Komponenten


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Windows liefert aber keine Software zum Audiochip mit.


----------



## Hardwarehard (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Bei den Treibern stand das ich sie nicht von einem USB gerät installieren soll stimmt das?


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Spielt keine Rolle, von welchem Medium du installierst.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Bei den Treibern stand das ich sie nicht von einem USB gerät installieren soll stimmt das?



Das ist egal ob USB oder DVD usw..


----------



## chischko (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Medium: Total egal! Solange Windows den USB Datenträger erkennt (manchmal mit USB 3.0 nicht garantiert gegeben). 
Reihenfolge: Da stammt mein Wissen noch aus meiner düsteren Win ME Zeit aber ich hab immer in folgeder Reihenfolge installiert und nie Probleme damit gehabt: 
- Chipset inkl. USB, Ethernet etc. (vom Hersteller des MB als komplettes Paket runtergeladen). Wenn Ethernet/WLAN nötig ist um die Treiber runterzuladen hab ich immer noch nen Backup System haben müssen, welches Internet hatte.... (Das waren noch Zeiten! )
- GPU
- Sound
- Rest


----------



## Hardwarehard (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: PC funkt nicht*

Hmmm hab den PC gestern zusammengebaut und mit dem Monitor verbunden krieg aber kein Signal aber mit Mainboard(IGPU) krieg ich eins.....                                         
(Bilder werden folgen)
Ich vermute das ichs falls eingesetzt oder so habe (kann jetzt nicht kontrollieren weil Schule)                  
Nur zur info alle lüfter drehen sich auch der von der grafikkarte
Oder ist die Grafikkarte kaputt? Oder kann die PCIe stelle kaputt gehen


----------



## Hardwarehard (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: PC funkt nicht*

Ich hoffe die grafikkarte ist  nicht kaputt


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Bild vom Innenleben?


----------



## Hardwarehard (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Bild vom Innenleben?



Kommt später (nach der Schule)


----------



## chischko (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Hm kan nun so viel sein, dass eine Fehleranalyse schwer ist. Da muss man eher systematisch vorgehen. Bild ist ein guter Anfang. Alle Stecker doppelt kontrolliert (v.A. auch die 4/8 Pin am Mainboard)? PCIe Stecker an der GPU direkt? 
Klar kann so eine PCIe Schnittstelle kaputt gehen. Ist auch nur eine mechatronische Verbindung. So nen Pin bzw. Kontakt ist schnell mal umgebogen. Hast du noch 'ne freie PCIeSchnittstelle? Wenn ja: ProBIER es da aus... (Hmmm... Bier! ... NEIN! Zu früh Chischko! Nicht dran denken! )


----------



## markus1612 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

@TE: Wie hast du den Monitor angeschlossen und hast du das, bei der Grafikkarte mitgelieferte Kabel (DVI/HDMI),  verwendet?


----------



## Hardwarehard (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Das ist mir jetzt ein bisschen peinlich aber egal!
FEHLALARM!!!!!
Die anschlüsse der Grafikarte waren nicht 100% drin aber wieso die kühler laufen keine Ahnung
Und es gibt so vieles im Bios was soll ich da einstellen?
Und mein Monitor zeigt mir erst nach 5-7 sek ein Bild normal? Also ich seh nicht das ich f2 drücken muss für bios
Und einer mein gehäusekühler wird als 2cpu kühler erkannt soll ich umstecken oder auch egal


----------



## S754 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

1.) Wenn du keine Ahnung vom BIOS hast Finger davon lassen, das einzige was sinn macht ist evtl. die Bootreihenfolge
2.) Ja ist normal, jeder Monitor ist anders. Manche schalten sich schnell ein, andere sind lahm
3.) Spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Hardwarehard (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Kabelmanagement  ist nicht meine stärke!


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Mein Tipp ist immer Verlängerungen mit bestellen.
Also 8 Pin CPU Stecker, 24 Pin Board Stecker, PCIe Stecker.
Dadurch verlängerst du die Kabel und kannst sie so besser legen und hast dann ein einheitliches Farbdesign.
Schau dir mal die Bitfenix Kabelverlängerungen bei Caseking an.


----------



## Hardwarehard (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Kleines Feedback gibt es am Wochenende


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Kabelmanagement  ist nicht meine stärke!



Übung macht den Meister


----------



## markus1612 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



S754 schrieb:


> 2.) Ja ist normal, jeder Monitor ist anders. Manche schalten sich schnell ein, andere sind lahm



Das hat nur tw. was dem Monitor zu tun, sondern mit einer Funktion die sich "Fast Boot" nennt und die dazu führt, dass der Bootscreen manchmal so schnell wieder weg ist/gar nicht angezeigt wird, dass man nicht reagieren kann.

@TE: Geh mal ins BIOS und such nach den Boot-Einstellungen und setze FastBoot auf Deaktiviert, aber nur wenn es dich stört.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Das hat nur tw. was dem Monitor zu tun, sondern mit einer Funktion die sich "Fast Boot" nennt und die dazu führt, dass der Bootscreen manchmal so schnell wieder weg ist/gar nicht angezeigt wird, dass man nicht reagieren kann.



Kann aber.
seit ich meinen neuen Monitor habe, habe ich kein Windows Login Screen mehr. Der Monitor ist dann schwarz und zeigt erst den Desktop wieder.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Kabelmanagement  ist nicht meine stärke!



Gibt schlimmeres, Hauptsache die Kiste läuft


----------



## Hardwarehard (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

So, schreibe jetzt von meinem neuen PC 
Welche Programm kann ich runterladen damit  ich die Leistung testen kann? 
Und die Programme zum nachschauen wie viel Mhz,Temperatur man hat?
Kann man die Lüfter auch von einem Programm steuern oder nur vom Bios?


----------



## Ruptet (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Kabelmanagement  ist nicht meine stärke!



Kein Ding  Was glaubst wie mein erster PC aussah, sollte aber nicht schlimm sein außer von der Optik halt.
Mit Verlängerungen, in einheitlicher Farbe wie bereits vorgeschlagen, geht das ganze nochmal sehr viel einfacher und sieht schöner aus.

Hauptsache läuft, das System.

@ Würde sagen Afterburner ist ein guter Anfang, erstens wegen Lüfterkurve anpassen und zweitens zeichnet es dir alle Daten auf, von Temperatur über vram Auslastung usw.
Für den Prozessor cpu-z und CoreTemp.

Ich würde auch sagen der beste Leistungstest ist der Alltagstest  Anfangs einfach die Temperaturen im Auge behalten um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Hardwarehard (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Kein Ding  Was glaubst wie mein erster PC aussah, sollte aber nicht schlimm sein außer von der Optik halt.
> Mit Verlängerungen, in einheitlicher Farbe wie bereits vorgeschlagen, geht das ganze nochmal sehr viel einfacher und sieht schöner aus.
> 
> Hauptsache läuft, das System.



Wie ist jetzt eig der Airflow?
Weil es sind keine Kabel so in der Mitte/Wo es die Lüfter stört


----------



## Ruptet (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Also ich persönlich kann dir nicht sagen was es für einen Unterschied macht wenn 1-2 Kabel im Luftstrom hängen, es wird aufjedenfall ausreichend sein, besser gehts natürlich immer aber obs nen Unterschied macht....wie gesagt keine Ahnung.
Wird alles genug Frischluft abbekommen, einzig der Feinschliff fehlt halt, aber das ist nur ne optische Maßnahme.


----------



## Hardwarehard (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Komisch als ich gestern den pc gestartet habe hatte die cpu 20-30 jetzt schon 37 normal?


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Wenn sie 50° hat sagst du noch mal bescheid.


----------



## chischko (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Meine CPU schwankt auch zwischen 25-40° im Idle. Ist ganz normal! Mal läuft nen kleiner Scan im Hintergrund, mal ein Update, mal ein Indizierungsdienst o.Ä. Wie Threshold schon sagte: Über 50° C im Idle sollte man sich genauer anschauen...
Hängt alles auch von er Umgebungstemperatur ab... wenn ich die Balkontüre aufmach im Winter geht se auch einige Grad runter und wenn die Fußbodenheizung volle Möhre läuft ist es natürlich wärmer... alles unbedenklich!


----------



## Hardwarehard (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn sie 50° hat sagst du noch mal bescheid.



Wird wohl ein Update oder so sein Windows installiert gerade 138 updates
Als ich CS GO (Couter strike global offensive) mit max also auch kantenglätung is nichts über 50° heiß geworden das nur gutes heißen


----------



## chischko (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Na eben... alles harmlos, wie gesagt


----------



## Hardwarehard (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Wie soll ich eig mein Abschluss/Feedback machen?


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Einfach schreiben, wie zufrieden du mit dem System bist und ob du es so weiter empfehlen könntest.


----------



## Hardwarehard (1. März 2015)

*Ein paar probleme*

Feedback auf Freitag verschoben!


----------



## Hardwarehard (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Hi.....
Heute gibt mein Monitor kein Audio mehr woran kann das liegen? hat vorher immer gefunkt aber dann habe ich kopfhörer benutzt und dann .......
Monitor ist: iiyama Prolite xb2483hsu
Grafikkarte: R9 280 His


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Du nutzt echt die Lautsprecher vom Monitor?


----------



## Hardwarehard (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du nutzt echt die Lautsprecher vom Monitor?




Nicht wirklich aber es sollte schon funktionieren.......


----------



## markus1612 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Nicht vergessen, nur HDMI überträgt Audio mit, steckt das Klinkenkabel richtig und ist beim Audiotreiber auch der Ausgang korrekt eingestellt?


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich aber es sollte schon funktionieren.......



Dann hat die Software auf Kopfhörer umgeschaltet. Du musst es halt wieder zurück schalten.


----------



## Hardwarehard (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen, nur HDMI überträgt Audio mit, steckt das Klinkenkabel richtig und ist beim Audiotreiber auch der Ausgang korrekt eingestellt?



Also HDMI benutzt ich eh immer Anschlüsse gerade gestestet und Audiotreiber bei mir gibt's 2 AMD und Realtek?
Also Windows-Software/Einstellungen zeigt an das es nicht angeschlossen ist.........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

True Audio von AMD und der Audiochip vom Mainboard.


----------



## Hardwarehard (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Wird gar nicht erkannt  HDMI Kabel kaputt?
Oder villeicht Monitor?


----------



## Hardwarehard (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Ok kann mir jetzt eigentlich egal sein trotzdem danke für die Hilfe Feedback kommt höchstwarscheinlich Sonntag


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

lass dir Zeit, es bringt nichts zu hetzen. Ich hatte für mein Feedback bloss eine Verspätung von zwei Monaten  Ausserdem, der Monitor sollte mit DP oder DVI angeschlossen werden, da die Klinke/Stifte das Problem des lösenden Kabels vorbeugen.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## chischko (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*

Wenn du noch Unterstützung des Audio Problems brauchst poste am besten mal einen Screenshot deines Gerätemanagers mit den ausgeklappten Bereichen "Audio-, Video- und Gamecontroller" sowie dem Bereich "Audioeingänge und -ausgänge". Außerdem noch vom Fenster "Sound" unter der Systemsteuerung mit dem aktivierten Reiter "Wiedergabe". Dort sind alle Geräte aufgeführt und man könnte eine Fehlerdiagnose ggf. machen.


----------



## Hardwarehard (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen zur Bestellung!*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> lass dir Zeit, es bringt nichts zu hetzen. Ich hatte für mein Feedback bloss eine Verspätung von zwei Monaten  Ausserdem, der Monitor sollte mit DP oder DVI angeschlossen werden, da die Klinke/Stifte das Problem des lösenden Kabels vorbeugen.
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Ich glaube ich muss mein Feedback wieder verschieben 
Ich will eigentlich ein gutes mit ein paar Test und sagen jaja PC GanzOkay und so


----------



## Hardwarehard (9. März 2015)

*AW: Monitor und solche Sachen*

Also ich müsste den Monitor etwas umstellen das mir das Bild nicht 100% gefällt
Gibt's dafür ein Tutorial oder irgentso ein Bild??
Oder irgendwas grundsätzliches? 
Monitor: iiyama ProLiteXB2483HSU


----------



## Hardwarehard (9. März 2015)

*AW: Monitor und solche Sachen*

Und Feedback kommt bald


----------



## Hardwarehard (10. März 2015)

Also da ich im Sommer (kurz vor Sommer) ein paar Kühler aufrüsten möchte wollte ich mal fragen welche hier in frage kommen...
1.CPU-Kühler bräuchte ich
2.Ein paar Gehäuselüfter
Das problem mein Mainboard hat glaube ich nur 4 Anschlüsse für die Gehäuse Lüfter 
Also 2 fürs Gehäuse dann 1 Power irgendwas zweiter CPU Anschluss würden die Anschlüsse da gehen?

Prozessor: I5 4460
Mainboard: ASRock B85 Anniversary
Gehäuse:Coolee Master N300
_________________________________
Nächste Frage:

Meine neue Maus (Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator) macht etwas komische Geräusche beim hoch scrollen soll ich's ignorieren?,obwohl es nervtet etwas.............


----------



## Hardwarehard (10. März 2015)

Und meint ihr ich soll am Kabelmanagament noch arbeiten?
Beim zusammenbau  ist mir auch aufgefallen das es 2 Usb anschlüsse gibt
1. USB 6_7
2. USB 8_9
Ich hab ihn einfach an den USB 8_9 angeschlossen passt das?
Und als ich heute mein Gehäuse aufgemacht habe war ziemlich viel staub drin...
Kann das mit dem einen offenen PCie Slot zu tun haben?


----------



## jkox11 (10. März 2015)

Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Also da ich im Sommer (kurz vor Sommer) ein paar Kühler aufrüsten möchte wollte ich mal fragen welche hier in frage kommen...
> 1.CPU-Kühler bräuchte ich
> 2.Ein paar Gehäuselüfter
> Das problem mein Mainboard hat glaube ich nur 4 Anschlüsse für die Gehäuse Lüfter
> ...



Boah alter Schwede, benutz mal den Edit-Button 
Kein Wunder, dass dein Thread schon 19 Seiten hat wegen all den Doppel- und Tripleposts von dir  

Als CPU-Kühler reicht ein ECO Brocken. 
Als Gehäuselüfter kannst du die Noiseblocker Blacksilent PL-S / PK-S nehmen.


----------



## Hardwarehard (10. März 2015)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Boah alter Schwede, benutz mal den Edit-Button
> Kein Wunder, dass dein Thread schon 19 Seiten hat wegen all den Doppel- und Tripleposts von dir
> 
> Als CPU-Kühler reicht ein ECO Brocken.
> Als Gehäuselüfter kannst du die Noiseblocker Blacksilent PL-S / PK-S nehmen.




Sorry, hab nicht darauf geachtet danke dass du mich erinnert hast


----------



## Hardwarehard (10. März 2015)

Werde ich ignoriert    oder was ist los mit der Community?
Also vor der Euro Krise war das Forum viel aktiver  

Spaß bei Rande
Also ich kanns verstehen wenn es wichtigeres gibt 
Oder zu viel off-topic?????




(Dieser Doppelpost ist mir         egal!)


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. März 2015)

Was war die Frage? :S


----------



## Hardwarehard (10. März 2015)

Eine Seite zurückblättern bitte
1.Monitor
2.Lüfter
3.Staub
4.USB


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. März 2015)

Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Eine Seite zurückblättern bitte
> 1.Monitor
> 2.Lüfter
> 3.Sata/Staub



Vielleicht liegt es auch an genau dieser Attitüde deinerseits, dass dir nicht (mehr) so viel geholfen wird?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. März 2015)

Monitor -> Windows Kalibrierung nutzen 
Lüfter -> gewünschte Größe bei Geizhals wählen, nach Beliebtheit sortieren und so lange scrollen bis dir der Preis gefällt 
Sata? 
Staub -> normal


----------



## Hardwarehard (10. März 2015)

Ups ich meine USB 8_? und das andere
Und soll ich den offenen pcie slot offen lassen oder mich irgendwie drum kümmern?


----------



## Hardwarehard (10. März 2015)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch an genau dieser Attitüde deinerseits, dass dir nicht (mehr) so viel geholfen wird?



Bin gerade mit dem Handy online also kann ich's nicht so professionell machen :/

(VERDAMMT doppelpost)


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. März 2015)

USB ist egal. 

Staub kommt immer rein. Wieso ist da überhaupt offen, bei nem Gehäuse sind doch genug Slotblenden dabei? 

Handy ist keine Ausrede, poste auch zu 95% via Tapatalk.


----------



## chischko (11. März 2015)

Aaaalso: 
Staub: Das bissl? Das ist nicht mal Normalniveau! Das ist unter Durchschnitt wenn du dich mal bissl umschaust! Keine Sorge! Das Einzige was helfen kann sind Staubfilter. Der Staub kommt garantiert nicht über die kleine arme Blende rein!


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. März 2015)

Staubfilter? Du meinst Staubsiebe, das feine Zeug kommt immer rein.^^


----------



## chischko (11. März 2015)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa Alles relativ!


----------



## Hardwarehard (11. März 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Aaaalso:
> Staub: Das bissl? Das ist nicht mal Normalniveau! Das ist unter Durchschnitt wenn du dich mal bissl umschaust! Keine Sorge! Das Einzige was helfen kann sind Staubfilter. Der Staub kommt garantiert nicht über die kleine arme Blende rein!



Edit: Grammatik.......



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> USB ist egal.
> 
> Staub kommt immer rein. Wieso ist da überhaupt offen, bei nem Gehäuse sind doch genug Slotblenden dabei?
> 
> Handy ist keine Ausrede, poste auch zu 95% via Tapatalk.



Beim zusammenbau war ich mir ein bisschen unsicher welche Slotblenden raus mussten und in dem Gehäuse kann man die Teile nicht mehr anbringen/ man musste sie raus brechen.


Und wegen dem Handy ich kann nicht zitieren während ich bearbeite....


----------



## chischko (11. März 2015)

Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Wo siehst du eigentlich den bissl Staub?
> In den Fotos hab ich keins Fotografiert


Der Grammatikteufel schlägt wieder zu 

Na ich meine diese mikrofeine Staubschicht auf deiner PSU in Post Nr. 189. Deswegen war ich ja so überrascht. Oder ist da noch mehr gewesen? 
Wie gesagt: Vor Staub ist keine von uns sicher außer er hat nen komplett geschlossenes gehäuse ohne Airflow was so gut wie keinen Sinn macht. Staubfilter (wenn auch nur Drahtgitter, ich weiß ich weiß ) können schonmal nen Großteil draußen halten oder eben gleich Schaumstofffilter, die aber den Airflow massiv drosseln. Ansonsten heißt die Devise: Gehäuse von Zeit zu Zeit aufmachen und mal gründlich sauber machen!


----------



## Hardwarehard (11. März 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Der Grammatikteufel schlägt wieder zu
> 
> Na ich meine diese mikrofeine Staubschicht auf deiner PSU in Post Nr. 189. Deswegen war ich ja so überrascht. Oder ist da noch mehr gewesen?
> Wie gesagt: Vor Staub ist keine von uns sicher außer er hat nen komplett geschlossenes gehäuse ohne Airflow was so gut wie keinen Sinn macht. Staubfilter (wenn auch nur Drahtgitter, ich weiß ich weiß ) können schonmal nen Großteil draußen halten oder eben gleich Schaumstofffilter, die aber den Airflow massiv drosseln. Ansonsten heißt die Devise: Gehäuse von Zeit zu Zeit aufmachen und mal gründlich sauber machen!



Okö ....


----------



## Hardwarehard (13. März 2015)

Gibt es nen Trick fürs kabelmanagement oder muss man mehr ins Gehäuse/Netzteil investieren??


----------



## Ruptet (13. März 2015)

In der Regel ist direkt hinterm Netzteil das erste Loch im Gehäuse für die Kabel, da gehn die Dicken durch - Mainboard/CPU/Graka.
Den Rest...

Oder merks dir einfach so, die Kabel so nah wie möglich verschwinden lassen und so nah wie möglich am Bestimmungsort wieder auftauchen lassen.
Gute Gehäuse haben in der Regel links, also hinter dem Mainboard, genug Platz um alles schön dort zu verstauen und mit Kabelbindern zu befestigen.

@Welches Gehäuse hast du überhaupt ?


----------



## chischko (13. März 2015)

Die Zauberformel heißt Konzept, Platz und Kabelbinder... ein intelligentes Gehäuse hilft aber natürlich sehr viel!


----------



## Hardwarehard (14. März 2015)

Ist es normal das bei mir 30 FPS ruckeln?
Hab nen 60Hz Monitor


----------



## chischko (14. März 2015)

Hm naja klar! 60Hz sind natürlich flüssiger als 30Hz und 144Hz sind absolut smooth! Das würde ich als sog. "Mikroruckeln" bezeichnen...


----------



## Hardwarehard (19. März 2015)

Hat meine Grafikkarte ein Dual-Bios?
In den Geizhals Bewertungen stand da etwas mit dual bios und risikolos OC'en?
Grafikkarte: HIS R9 280 IceQ X²


----------



## Hardwarehard (29. März 2015)

Komisch assassin's creed 3 läuft bei mir nicht immer so flüssig normal?
Und wenn ich bei antialiasing auf sehr hoch stelle kommen solche komische schwarzen sachen ...


----------

